# National Championship Homestead Florida



## Phoenix1760 (Dec 10, 2009)

The one in December... no one?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*National ????*

DID not know that there was a NATIONAL competion in homestead???


----------



## Phoenix1760 (Dec 10, 2009)

Let me correct that: North American Field Archery Championship

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/index.cfm


----------



## forty8up (Jul 28, 2010)

I plan to go.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been a couple of times, great course in middle of Everglades, nice people running the show and the food is also very good.


----------

